# Longines Legend diver, owner thoughts and also questions...



## Mathew J

So I really like the super compressor style watches, and while I like watches like the JLC Polaris and the IWC Aquatimer Heritage I don't like them enough to sell my other to watches and cut down to just one super compressor.

I love the longines legend diver, almost bought one but opted for an Aqua terra instead...

Now I am looking for a LLD again...

Wanted some owner thoughts on this watch and also wondering if they are discontinuing the non date version and only have the date?

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## BaCaitlin

I don't own an LLD but when I was looking to buy one a while back, I was somewhat disappointed in how the watch actually looked vs the pics that Longines had posted. The hour and minute hands of an actual LLD differs from the stock pic from Longines. The second hand is quite shorter and the minute hand is quite skinnier than the one in the pic issued by Longines (like the one that can be found at the top of this page). I ended up buying a 2-register LMC chrono from Longines.


----------



## ddatta

Hi Mathew,

I am extremely happy with my LLD.

Have a look at this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/two-handsome-fellas-433051.html


----------



## Mathew J

Thanks DDatta, love the railmaster, I have an Aqua Terra white/blue and a Sub...really wanted the Legend diver without the date but that seems in short supply, not sure if they discontinued it...

Also looking at the IWC Aquatimer vintage but wonder if that is too large for me, would have to sell my omega and Rolex for it.


----------



## ddatta

Mathew J said:


> ...really wanted the Legend diver without the date but that seems in short supply, not sure if they discontinued it...


I heard somewhere that they are continuing to make these but a very small number each year. Hard to find (someone said 100 per year!!), but not discontinued.


----------



## Mathew J

Really, interesting, well now I have to decide if I want the date or the non date....figure the non date is more true to the original.


----------



## belcik

Mathew J said:


> Wanted some owner thoughts on this watch and also wondering if they are discontinuing the non date version and only have the date?
> Any thoughts appreciated.


Owning since 5/6 Jan 2011.
Some thoughs:
- looks great
- feels greeat
- Annoying crown for decompressing bezel. I think this is the biggest disadvantage. You cannot set bezel correctly, it will always move. After some practice it does not move, but it is still annoying.
- Strap - seems not really reliable, I will let you know somewhere around June, after 6 months of usage.


----------



## NYDan

belcik said:


> Owning since 5/6 Jan 2011.
> Some thoughs:
> - looks great
> - feels greeat
> - Annoying crown for decompressing bezel. I think this is the biggest disadvantage. You cannot set bezel correctly, it will always move. After some practice it does not move, but it is still annoying.
> - Strap - seems not really reliable, I will let you know somewhere around June, after 6 months of usage.


This is NOT normal. When I first got mine the dealer tried to sell me one with the same problem. The bezel wouldn't set. I got another one which is perfect. The bezel should set easily. I would take it back.

Dan


----------



## belcik

NYDan said:


> This is NOT normal.


Unfortunately, it is normal... After some practice I can set the bezel correctly, but it still needs some practice and effort. On other forums I read the same "feelings" regarding bezel.


----------



## Frodo

NYDan is correct!
This problem is NOT normal.
The inner bezel should operate smoothly and set very easy.
If you have practice and find it hard, something is wrong.

I've had mine since last august. And it's perfect!
I love it!
I have the JLC Master Compressor and IWC Aquatimer (compressor style).
And the far cheaper Longines comes out surprisingly good compared to these far more expencive watches.
The strap, dial, hands and case are of supreme quality!


----------



## badams118

It's normal if my watch is any indication. Honestly, I wasn't that impressed with the fit/finish of the watch either considering it's price range. You will also notice that the crowns don't countersink to the case at the same level, either.


----------



## Sindel72

Hello Mathew. I own a LLD (the date version) and have to say that it's one of my favourites. The watch looks even better on wrist than in the pictures I saw on the web. Great for the weekends, and elegant for the business days.

The only thing that I didn't like, was the strap. :rodekaart I think it's not what the watch should have, from a quality point of view. I bought a nato and a tropic strap and "problem" solved :-!


----------



## NYDan

Just to clarify: Frodo and I are correct. We both own the watch! The bezel is smooth and operates flawlessly. There are obviously a couple out there that have issues and this may be a problem with QC. Belcik most likely has one with a defective bezel. And both crowns DO countersink to the same level. I have several nice watches. My LLD is my go to watch. It is perfect for any occasion. Get it. Now. You will not regret. The fit and finish are beautiful. Trust me. 

Dan


----------



## badams118

FWIW, I would suggest not buying one you haven't held in your hand. QC is obviously a problem with these watches. I would not have purchased mine if I had seen mine in person first. It looks more like a $200 watch then a $2200 watch, IMO. My Aquaracer 500M is in the same price range, but is night and day better fit/finish.


----------



## ddatta

I'll join Frodo and NYDan. My watch does not have these problems. The bezel moves smoothly and is easy to set accurately. Both the crowns sit flush against the case.

The fit and finish overall are excellent. I was disappointed by the strap which looks a little 'cheap'. But I have worn it for a while and I find that that is really not the case. I feel the buckle gives that impression. If it weren't so angular and sharp and shiny then perhaps the entire strap would look much better. I find the strap very comfortble.


----------



## chass1949

Bought a Legend Diver. I've worn it for thirty days and the watch gains 1.5 seconds a day, as timed by an atomic clock. The fit and finish are beautiful. And yes, the crowns fit flush against the case. Own a Rolex Submariner, a Breitling Colt 2, and an Omega Seamaster 300m, and enjoy the LLD more than all the others combined.


----------



## meta4ick

The LLD is a great watch. I have/prefer the no-date version. I've heard comments about the operation of the bezel, but haven't found it to be an issue at all. It's probably one of my favorite watches, and will not be leaving my collection. Nice, classic, vintagey look and feel to it.



Rick.


----------



## handwound

Rick, you didn't sell the 040 for the LLD, did ya? :-d

I am the proud owner of a new-to-me LLD no-date since last evening. I love it, honestly. It wears bigger than 42mm, IMO. I love the crystal, compressor style, vintage-y feel and slim profile. My watch *does not* have any issues with setting the internal bezel and both crowns screw down tight against the case without issue.

If my short experience with it so far is any indicator, I agree with Rick - this one won't be leaving my collection any time soon and probably not ever.

I'm not a fan of the OEM strap, but I do like the OEM buckle. I especially like how the edges of the buckle mimic the shape of the lugs.

Currently wearing it on a Di-Modell tropic rubber strap, which is nice, but a bit short on the buckle side. Anyone have any favorite strap combos they'd like to share?


----------



## ArticMan

handwound said:


> Rick, you didn't sell the 040 for the LLD, did ya? :-d
> 
> I am the proud owner of a new-to-me LLD no-date since last evening. I love it, honestly. It wears bigger than 42mm, IMO. I love the crystal, compressor style, vintage-y feel and slim profile. My watch does not have any issues with setting the internal bezel and both crowns screw down tight against the case without issue.
> 
> If my short experience with it so far is any indicator, I agree with Rick - this one won't be leaving my collection any time soon and probably not ever.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the OEM strap, but I do like the OEM buckle. I especially like how the edges of the buckle mimic the shape of the lugs.
> 
> Currently wearing it on a Di-Modell tropic rubber strap, which is nice, but a bit short on the buckle side. Anyone have any favorite strap combos they'd like to share?


Few exampels over there Dropbox - Photos - Online backup, file sync, and sharing made easy.

I'm changing regulary between Shark (Bradys strap), Sailcloth (Bradys stap, but no picture) and Nato (Gnomon wathces). Right now I'm wearing LLD in shark at the office. IMO shark is most vintage and most formal. I also bought an extra original Longines buckle from ebay. It's a crime to take watch and buckle apart. They really compliment each others.


----------



## handwound

I just ordered a "kevlar" strap from Rich at GlobalWatchBand.com earlier today: Men's Watch Straps - Kevlar Style | GlobalWatchBand.com

I think I'll have to see if I can dig up a decent sharkie.

Thanks!


----------



## centralcoastbuc

I have owned mine for 5 months. My bezel works flawlessly and the fit and finish is superb. The band is cheap looking so I replaced it right away. I love new watches based on classic designs.


----------



## picklepossy

will i thought i would bring this thread back up. i just bought a NOS LLD "no date". i have a question about the internal bezel. when i turn it, it is easy to set. however, should the bezel be making a clicking sound either way or no sound at all?
thank you for your help.


----------



## allaction

I have sold mine but am pretty sure it was silent.


----------



## bertons

It doesnt make any sound


----------



## belcik

Just to bump up the thread and give some more feelings.

Well, the strap that goes with watch is not good, this was the best unsatisffying thing. Well, I picked new one: Morellato. Quick sample:


----------



## marzen

had LLD no date. sold mine as well. Loved everything about the watch. Just that, I have a small wrist and I just couldn't wear it comfortably. Had they made 40mm, I would've kept it. Crystal work on LLD was one of the best I've seen.


----------



## RSA27

I've had my LLD a few months now and I love it. My favorite watch, also my most accurate (mechanical)watch. It is running around +2s/day on wrist. I put it on a better strap - personally I think the OEM strap is the only weakness with this watch.
Probably the most beautiful dress diver in the world today, very versatile and will look great on just about any strap. Great value for the money as well.
I would pull the trigger if I were you.


----------



## Sunkan

Hi,

I just bought a Legend Diver no date yesterday. Love it so far, it's dressy and casual at the same time! I will probably add a nato for a more casual look at times.

/Christian


----------



## EROKS

Nice watch but I just don't like how long the lugs are...reason I sold mine


----------



## various121

EROKS said:


> Nice watch but I just don't like how long the lugs are...reason I sold mine


I'm curious, what didn't you like about the lugs (size, shape)?


----------



## EROKS

various121 said:


> I'm curious, what didn't you like about the lugs (size, shape)?


The shape was fine, I thought the length of them was way too much. Just my opinion.


----------



## danl b

Purchased my LLD 3 years ago and have been very happy with it but have recently developed a problem. The crown became increasingly difficult to screw back down after setting the timer. Its as if the thread retracted into the case so the crown had less and less to catch on until finally it would not stay down at all. A local watch repair guy said I probably wore it out using daily--maybe a thousand times in 3 years. I have sent it out to longines for cleaning and repair.


----------



## samanator

danl b said:


> Purchased my LLD 3 years ago and have been very happy with it but have recently developed a problem. The crown became increasingly difficult to screw back down after setting the timer. Its as if the thread retracted into the case so the crown had less and less to catch on until finally it would not stay down at all. A local watch repair guy said I probably wore it out using daily--maybe a thousand times in 3 years. I have sent it out to longines for cleaning and repair.


Are you talking about the bezel crown? Otherwise, I would not understand why you would pull the crown daily? Best to let it run, maybe play with how you let it wrest at night, until it gets a minute or two out. Remember even COSC would be a little over two minutes a month. Pulling the crown more than 3 times a month would be excessive.

A tip for when you get it back. Run dental floss around the threads a few times. Should make them smoother (old Seiko Sumo trick). Less friction less wear.

Please keep us apprised of the service time and cost since that is of interest to any long term owner?


----------

